# Tarte amande framboise



## cheyma (Sep 18, 2017)

For the "pâte sucrée" you need :
100 g butter 
80 g icing sugar 
1 pinch of salt 
200 g flour 

For the " crème amande " you need : 
100 g butter 
100 g almond powder 
100 g sugar 
100 g eggs (4)

and 125 g frozen raspberry 

pâte sucrée : 

Sift the flour into a bowl (or on a work surface) to form a hole and add the butter into pieces a little soft. Work with your fingertips to obtain a sanded set (the flour must cover the fat).
  Add salt, sugar and finally the egg. Incorporate  the flour mixture gradually by working quickly with the fingertips,  until the dough is smooth and homogeneous (without traces of butter).
Form a flattened ball, cover it with film paper and leave to rest for at least 3 hours in the cool.
Remove  it from the refrigerator, leave it slightly soft (it will be hard at  the beginning it is normal) then spread it on a floured surface or  between two sheets of baking paper about 3 mm thick. Roll it on the roller and then unroll it in pastry circles.

créme d'amande : 

Whisk the softened butter in a salad bowl to make it supple and creamy
Add the sugar and mix well.
Incorporate the whole eggs one by one while whisking vigorously until the mixture whitens
Then add the almond powder
Mix well with a wooden spatula until a smooth and homogeneous cream is obtained.

Once your dough is ready to put it in a pastry circle add the raspberry and cover with the almond cream

Bake 20 min at 180 degrees


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 21, 2017)

cheyma said:


> For the "pâte sucrée" you need :
> 100 g butter
> 80 g icing sugar
> 1 pinch of salt
> ...


This is interesting. The recipe is almost identical to the "original" recipe for Bakewell Pudding, a speciality of the small market town of Bakewell in Derbyshire. The Bakewell recipe is supposed to be the result of the cook's mistake but it sounds like it really came from France.

(NB the true "Bakewell pudding" is NOT the same as a Bakewell tart. The later looks like a wartime rationing version of the pudding. it has a sponge cake type of filling which has flour and which leaves out the almonds in favour of artificial almond flavouring.)


----------

